# as close as + have to



## Onyx18

Zdravím, narazil jsem na tuto větu: *Under Benítez, Liverpool went as close as they had to winning the title in any of the previous nineteen seasons*. Můžete  mi prosím poradit, jak tuo větu přeložit? Předem díky


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Ahoj Onyx, gramatická struktura dané (sice stylisticky nešikovné) věty je jednodušší, než by se dalo předpokládat. Nejde tady o "have to" (muset). Když větu přestylizuji, hned uvidíš správný smysl.
Under Benítez, Liverpool went as close as they had to winning the title in any of the previous nineteen seasons.
Under Benítez, Liverpool went as close to winning the title as they had (gone) in any of the previous nineteen seasons.  (they went close)
Under Benítez, Liverpool went as close to winning the title as they had (been) in any of the previous nineteen seasons.  (they were close)
Under Benítez, Liverpool went as close to winning the title as they did in any of the previous nineteen seasons.  (they went close)

Slovo "to" patří k "close to (winning)", "had" patří jako pomocné sloveso k (nevyslovenému) plusquamperfektum "had been" nebo "had gone". Plusquamperfektum "had been" nebo "had gone" ani není nutné. Stačíl by simple past "as they did".
Na český překlad si netroufnu, you're the native.


----------



## Onyx18

Zdravím Enquiring Mind. Pokud tomu mu správně rozumím, tak *pod Benítezem byli tak blízko titulu/se tak přiblížili, jako v žádné *(chápu to správně, že any je zde ve smyslu záporu?)* z předchozích devatenácti sezon?*


----------



## Enquiring Mind

_Pod Benítezem se dobojovali stejně tak blízko k titulu, jak tomu bylo kdykoliv v předchozích devatenácti sezonach_. Dejme tomu, že pod Benítezem skončili nejlíp na třetím místě. Parkrát (nebo několikrát) za předchozích devatenácti sezon taky skončili na třetím míste, ale nikdy blíž k titulu (nikdy na druhém, nebo na prvním místě), čili pod Benítezem byli stejně tak blízcí ("as close as") k titulu - jinak řečeno stejně tak úspěšní - jak za předchozích 19i sezon.

_Under Benítez, Liverpool went as close to winning the title as they had (gone) in *any* (v kterékoliv) (_or_ *all*) of the previous nineteen seasons. _


----------



## Onyx18

Moc děkuji za Váš čas i pomoc


----------



## hwdnrtt

Já teda nejsem rodilý mluvčí, ale nabízený překlad je trošku podezřelý.

Zde je celý kontext (src):

The football from Benítez’s teams was similar to Houllier’s but more sophisticated. He trusted creative players, those who could ‘play in-between the lines’, though always with tactical awareness. *Under him, Liverpool went as close as they had to winning the title in any of the previous nineteen seasons*, but in 2009 frustrating home draws against lesser opposition proved to be critical.

And yet there is a belief that it is impossible to discuss modern Liverpool without mentioning the name Rafael Benítez. Few divide opinion like him: the person who earned the loyalty of Liverpool supporters by providing as magical a night as any in the club’s history in Istanbul, while also, apparently, being misunderstood – as Liverpool people often feel they are.


Enquiring Mind said:


> _Pod Benítezem se dobojovali stejně tak blízko k titulu, jak tomu bylo kdykoliv v předchozích devatenácti sezonach_. Dejme tomu, že pod Benítezem skončili nejlíp na třetím místě. Parkrát (nebo několikrát) za předchozích devatenácti sezon taky skončili na třetím míste, ale nikdy blíž k titulu (nikdy na druhém, nebo na prvním místě), čili pod Benítezem byli stejně tak blízcí ("as close as") k titulu - jinak řečeno stejně tak úspěšní - jak za předchozích 19i sezon.





Enquiring Mind said:


> _Under Benítez, Liverpool went as close to winning the title as they had (gone) in *any* (v kterékoliv) (_or_ *all*) of the previous nineteen seasons. _


Jde skutečně o to, že Benítéz se *titulu přiblížil nejvíce za posledních 19. let*. Více doslovně - v průběhu těch devatenácti let před B. měl klub nějaké pomyslné maximum a B. *jej dorovnal*. Tedy přiblížil Liverpool titulu tak blízko, jak k němu za posledních 19 let jen měli. V zásadě dospíváme k podobným formulacím, ale problém je ve slově kdykoliv. To by ta věta měla myslím význam přesně opačný (že kdykoliv v předcházejících sezónách, kteroukoliv z nich bychom vybrali, byl B. stejně blízko).

"_Pod Benítezem se dobojovali stejně tak blízko k titulu, jak tomu bylo kdykoliv v předchozích devatenácti sezonach_."

Podle mě trošku přesnější:
_Pod Benítezovým vedením se Liverpool se Liverpool dostal tak blízko titulu, jako byl za posledních 19 let_. Je to pořád dost krkolomný, profesionální překladatel by zde podle mého názoru měl volit spíše plynulejší a přirozenější "Pod Benítezovým vedením byl Liverpool zisku titulu nejblíže za posledních 19. let". Je to s obětováním trochy významu, ale v rámci kontextu to neškodí.

Hlavní je vždycky kontext. Z celého textu je zřejmé, že se jedná o pozitivní výpověď o manažerovi. Hughes hodnotí pozitivně, že se B. přiblížil zisku titulu, ale pak tým nepředvedl dobré výkony proti outsiderům a to bylo rozhodující (pro jeho odvolání?). Pokud bychom překládali, že dotáhl tým tak blízko, jako kdykoliv v předcházejících 19. letech, pak bychom mu spíše škodili 

A druhý pádný argument jsou fakta. Benítezovo druhé místo ze sezony 08/09 je skutečně dorovnáním maxima z roku 01/02.


----------



## Onyx18

Zdravím hwdnrtt, nejdříve moc děkuji za váš čas, který jste věnoval své velice trefné odpovědi. Musím vám dát za pravdu, jedná se z mé strany o chybu z nepozornosti. Díval jsem se totiž na výsledky z těch konkrétních 19 sezon na postranním panelu ve wikipedii, ve kterém není uvedeno *všech *19 předešlých sezon, ale pouze ty nejúspěšnější (takže např. sezona 03/04 s 5. místem tam není). Je tedy očividné, že Benítez *nebyl* v kterékoli z předchozích devatenácti sezon stejně tak blízko titulu. Liverpool skončil od roku 1990 do roku 2009 nejhůře na 8. místě. Pod Benítezem nejhůře na 7. místě. Navrhoval bych tedy tento překlad:* Pod Benítezem na tom byl Liverpool v případě přiblížení se titulu srovnatelně *-* nikdy hůře -, jako v libovolné z předcházejícíh devatenácti sezon. *Co vy na to?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

V dané větě ovšem nejde o to, jak skončil Liverpool nejhůř, ale jak blízko se dobojovai k titulu ve srovnání s kteroukoliv (any) z předchozích devatenácti sezon. Pak vyvstává otázka, zda má překladatel navzdory danému textu rekonstruovat smysl na základě znalosti faktů. Autor napsal "as close as" - (stejně) tak blízko jako, a ne "closer than".





> To by ta věta měla myslím význam přesně opačný (že kdykoliv v předcházejících sezónách, kteroukoliv z nich bychom vybrali, byl B. stejně blízko).


 S tímto názorem rozhodně nesouhlásím - and it's my native language.  V tomto případě by to bylo "in each of".


----------



## Onyx18

[[Quote wisely and trim to the relevant part]]

Zdravím Enquiring Mind a děkuji za příspěvěk. Problém je v tom, že věta z původního překladu, *Pod ním měl Liverpool k titulu stejně blízko, jako v kterékoli z devatenácti předešlých sezon*, není pravdivá. Např. v sezoně 04/05 skončili na 5. místě, zatímco v sezoně 98/99 na místě 7. Takže po Benítezem Liverpool *neměl* k titulu stejně blízko, jako v *kterékoli *z předešlých 19 sezon. Někdy k němu měli blíž a někdy dál. Začínám být z té věty čím dál víc zmatenější :-(


----------



## hwdnrtt

Enquiring mind: S Vaší překladatelskou převahou se já samozřejmě rovnat nemohu  Pokud "in any" v tomto významu skutečně odpovídá českému ekvivalentu "v kterékoliv", pak skutečně vyvstává Vámi položená otázka.

Onyx18: Máte z toho pěkný oříšek .

Pokud jde o čistě jazykovou stránku, Enquiring Mind má nad námi nepopiratelnou výhodu. Jak však správně podotýkáte, tento překlad


Onyx18 said:


> *Pod ním měl Liverpool k titulu stejně blízko, jako v kterékoli z devatenácti předešlých sezon.*



je v rámci výrokové logiky se znalostí faktů nepravdivý. Osobně bych byl k autorovi jako překladatel vstřícný a překládal volně tak, jak jsem navrhoval výše. Vzhledem ke kontextu a dohledatelným faktům lze význam autorova sdělení myslím dovodit s převažující pravděpodobností. Doslovným překladem bychom naopak význam jeho sdělení spíše pokřivili.


----------



## Onyx18

> Osobně bych byl k autorovi jako překladatel vstřícný a překládal volně tak, jak jsem navrhoval výše. Vzhledem ke kontextu a dohledatelným faktům lze význam autorova sdělení myslím dovodit s převažující pravděpodobností. Doslovným překladem bychom naopak význam jeho sdělení spíše pokřivili.



Zdravím a souhlasím, také jsem to chtěl přeložit tak, aby ta věta odpovídala faktům a nebyla zavádějící. Zvolím tedy nejspíše tuto možnost: *Pod Benítezem na tom byl Liverpool v případě přiblížení se titulu srovnatelně *-* nikdy hůře -, jako v libovolné z předcházejícíh devatenácti sezon*


----------



## hwdnrtt

Onyx18 said:


> Zvolím tedy nejspíše tuto možnost: *Pod Benítezem na tom byl Liverpool v případě přiblížení se titulu srovnatelně *-* nikdy hůře -, jako v libovolné z předcházejícíh devatenácti sezon*



Pozor, to jste ale zamířil úplně jiným směrem (jak Vás E.M. výše upozorňuje)!



Enquiring Mind said:


> V dané větě ovšem nejde o to, jak skončil Liverpool nejhůř, ale jak blízko se dobojovai k titulu ve srovnání s kteroukoliv (any) z předchozích devatenácti sezon.



Smyslem (odhlédneme-li od výše uvedeného jazykového rozporu) je podle mého názoru skutečně to, že B. dostal ten tým tak blízko k titulu, jak jen se mu v posledních devatenácti letech nejvíce přiblížil. S tím, jak dopadli nejhůře, už to otáčíte jinam. Nehledě na to, že ta výsledná konstrukce je přehnaně kostrbatá a komplikovaná 

Ale překladatel jste Vy. Vy rozhodnete!


----------



## Onyx18

Já se z toho snad nikdy nevymotám. Mimo to, že v tom mám guláš, si ještě stojím na vedení :-D. Máte samozřejmě pravdu. Zaměřil jsem se pouze na fakta a opomněl význam, který má věta mít. *Ohlédneme-li se na kteroukoli z předchozích devatenácti sezon, v nichž se Liverpool titulu přiblížil, Benítez ho k němu přiblížil srovnatelně.* Je to ještě hodně kostrabté, ale doufám, že smyslově už správně?


----------

